# Using your dreams for ideas or works,



## baroncoon (Jul 20, 2008)

Question for my fellow artists. I've been an avid lucid dreamer for over twenty years now, and about eighty percent of my work comes from my dreamscapes. In fact I use sketchbooks as a type dream log to record my sleep adventures. Does anyone else their naptime to find new ideas and concepts?


----------



## k9kiba (Jul 20, 2008)

well i usually get the best idea's when i'm starting too fall asleep. it's just hard to remember them if i don't write them down right away. or draw =p

i know alot of artist use the "spoon in your hand above a pan method" 

but i've never used lucid dreams like that.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 20, 2008)

I try, but usually my ideas come after I've read something, or have been daydreaming. I also find that long walks home from places give me good ideas.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 21, 2008)

My ideas usually come to me *before* I sleep actually. xD But really though, they come to me at random times when I think about my story. My biggest influence is the music I listen to. Sounds from a particular song sorta exemplify the mood the chapter has to play out, which makes this method very useful.

-Nolij


----------



## Sabra Kitten (Jul 26, 2008)

I usually have VERY vivid dreams, and have actually used them for various stories and art. I have a tendency to have nightmares though so the art that does come out of it often scares people heh. I used to keep up a dream log for a long time. From time to time I add dreams if they're interesting enough. I'm thankful I have the ability to remember a lot of them. It really helps inspirie me.


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmmm.... Today I had a rather nasty dream about the/a zombie apocolypse. WHich is why I'm up at 6 in the morning. Anyways, I , unfortunatly, get some of my sketches from slightly modified nightmares. Though thats not all I draw, so don't call me emo, cuz I'm not -_- (this is my favorite (and usual) face). Anyways, I usuallt base dreams or similar after things I read in books (not that I actually dream them). Usually from the author Garth Nix or the Dreamhunter duet. 
On another note, If you wanna see pretty cool movie, look up Mirrormask. It's a very nice movie that has some great art in it. Let me see if i can get a link in heres....

http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/mirrormask/main.html


----------



## Magikian (Jul 28, 2008)

Personally.. I don't do it because I'm not all that great at drawing extremely violent things.

I almost always have a "nightmare" when I sleep. One gets used to it after a while.


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 28, 2008)

I had a dream that Hirohiko Araki slept in my bed.

Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats nice. I have no idea who that is by the way.
Yeah, I either have no dreams, or a nightmare. Read this: I AM NOT EMO. I really dislike emos kids. Just going to say that. See, you can use nightmares as great fuel for things. Need a scary character? Ask me. I do have one other dream, of dashing through a forest at top speed, (which I do in reality, but it's much more spiritulistic in a dream) which is also porobrably why I'm a furry, because I'm never human when I get these dreams.


----------

